# New to this page



## David Wrighten (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello,

I am David Wrighten. I am a MM, raised in 2011, through Washington, D.C. Doric Lodge 19. I am a military service member currently stationed overseas. I have a wife and 5 children.


----------



## Winter (Feb 22, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, Brother. What branch are you in?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 22, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 22, 2019)

Welcome, and thank you.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 22, 2019)

Welcome among us Brother


----------



## Keith C (Feb 22, 2019)

Greetings and Welcome Brother.


----------



## David Wrighten (Feb 23, 2019)

Winter said:


> Welcome to the forum, Brother. What branch are you in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




I am a Prince Hall Freemason.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 23, 2019)

What branch of the service, Brother?


----------



## David Wrighten (Feb 24, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> What branch of the service, Brother?




I read that all wrong... I am in the Army! 17 years of service. On the backside slope.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 24, 2019)

David Wrighten said:


> I read that all wrong... I am in the Army! 17 years of service. On the backside slope.


Nice, three more to go. Good luck and I hope it all goes as planned for you.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2019)

Welcome !


----------



## ashmounazer (Jun 19, 2019)

David Wrighten said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am David Wrighten. I am a MM, raised in 2011, through Washington, D.C. Doric Lodge 19. I am a military service member currently stationed overseas. I have a wife and 5 children.



Welcome brother, journey well...

Fraternally,


----------



## bro.william (Jul 6, 2019)

glad to have you here.  welcome.


----------

